# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  متى لبست العباية ^ _ ^

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم يا أخواتي العزيزات 


الموضوع بسيط وواضح من العنوان 

متى لبست العباية و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟

يالله اسعدونا بمشاركاتكم و نوروا الأمهات الي يمكن لاهيات عن هالشغلة او متهاونات فيها 

ربي يستر علينا و عليكم و يرزقنا رؤية السيدة المخدرة و الجوهرة المصونة سيدة النساء و ابنتها فخر المخدرات السيدتان الجليلتان فاطمة بنت محمد و ابنتها العقيلة زينب و هم عنا في غاية الرضا

عجبني الموضوع ونقلته  :=B: 
واتمنى التفاعل معاي :niceday: 
راح احاول ارسل دعوات للمشاركة بس الي يمر يشارك 
فالمجال مفتووووووووح :hopemy:

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (01-27-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (01-27-2011), 

Sweet Magic (01-27-2011), 

فرح (01-24-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

_

__وع’ـليكِ السلآم اختي ورحمة الله وبركآته ..

وحـآـوة فكرة إلموضوع .. تكون تعطينآ فكرة عن
العمر الافضل للبنات بلبس العبآية ..
__
بالنسبة لي ..

_متى لبست العباية 
لبستها وانا عمري ست سنين 
وبديت استر وجهي وعمري 9 سنين ^_^
و شلون تعودت عليها
والله لبس العباية مايبي لها حوسة حتى اتعود عليها
بس بنات هاليومين مدلعين
و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
اي الحمد لله .. بالع’ـكس اساساً كنت متحمسة
تخبري بهالعمر نحب نقلد الكبأر
و متى بتلبسي بناتك
اذا الله رزقني بعودهم على العباية والحجآب من صغرهم
لان وهم صغآر يكونوا اميل للتقبل ومتحمسين بعد
ربي يستر علينا و عليكم و يرزقنا رؤية السيدة المخدرة و الجوهرة المصونة سيدة النساء و ابنتها فخر المخدرات السيدتان الجليلتان فاطمة بنت محمد و ابنتها العقيلة زينب و هم عنا في غاية الرضا
اللهم امين يأرب

الله يجزأكِ خير ع الموضوع ..
تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول الواصلات 
ما شاء الله عليها خربشات
والله وكنتي شطورة 
هذا العفاف والصون 
والله يستر علينا وعلى بناتنا 
مشكورة عالتواجد هنا 
بانتظار كل فتايا الشبكة :amuse:

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره هدى 
ع الدعوووه 
وان شاء الله لي عوووده ان ربي ابقاااني ع قيد الحياااه
لكِ شكري وتقديري

----------


## همسة ألم

فكرررره جنآن 


دقآيق وجآيه .. 

يعطيك الله العآفيه يالغآليه

----------


## همسة ألم

*متى لبست العباية 

اووم الفششلهـ 

مآتذكر زين بس كآني 
لبستها في خآمس لو سآدس إبتدآئي 

و شلون تعودت عليها

نلبسها كل يوم .. برائه الطفوله إلي عودتنا عليها


و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
كنت رآضيه .. 
امممم يمكن تقليد للكبآر 
وإلي زآد حمآسسسي آن بنت خآلتي بنفسس عمري 
فكنا نشجع بعض


و متى بتلبسي بناتك
إن شآء الله 
إذا الله آحيآني لذآك اليوم 
وزقني الذريه ..
بعلمهم آنهم يقتدوا باهل البيت من صغرهم 
وإن شآء الله الله يقدرني 
ربي يستر علينا و عليكم و يرزقنا رؤية السيدة المخدرة و الجوهرة المصونة سيدة النساء و ابنتها فخر المخدرات السيدتان الجليلتان فاطمة بنت محمد و ابنتها العقيلة زينب و هم عنا في غاية الرضا
يآرب يآكريم ....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحة يالغى 
اسعدني تشريفش نا 
والله يطول بعمرش غناتي 
تفائلي يالغالية 
وفرحينا بمشاركاتش النافعة والمفيدة 
اخت غالية وعزيزة :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا عمري هموسة 
الى سادس ماشاء الله عليش 
بس تدري كأنش كتكوته ما يبين عليش 
بس صراحة واااايد 
الله يبارك فيش ويخليش لأهلش 
والله وكبرتي يا هموس ودخلتي الجامعة 
الله يوفقش ان شاء الله :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار بقية الأخوات الغاليااااااااااات
كل من مرت هنا فلتترك قصتها مع العباية

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

الموضوع حلو جدا

الصراحة سالقتي لا تخلو من الطرافة

لان من وعمري اربع سنوات كنت البس كاب وحجاب..

واللي ما يعرف الكاب هو لباس اسود مطرز احيانا.. مثل عباة الكتف هاليومين بس ذاك استر لان قماشته غير<< ويمكن خلق ذاك الزمن غير

واتذكر اول اسبوع في الروضة كنت ازعل لاني ما اروح بهم

وكانت طريقتي اني احط نظارة سودة على وجهي<< ماكانت النظارة الطبية عندي... طبعا للستر

وتالي المدرسة كنت اروح بكاب وحجابلين الترم الثاني مال ثاني لبست عباة الراس والحجاب

وتغطيت في ثالث الترم الثاني

وبنتي من سنتين كانت تلبس كتافي .. بس من شهر رمضان اللي راح صارت تلبس راس والمقنعة تبع الثنتين طبعا..

وهي الحين عمرها اربع سنوات ونص..

وبس ... خلصت هذرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليكم اخت مناجاة 
بصراحة عجبتوني 4 سنوات حلوة والله 
والله يخلي كتكوتتش 
ويصونها بعفاف زينب عليها السلام
حضور جميل :bigsmile:

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم .. 
مرحبا 
مأجورين في هذة الايام 
يعطيك العافية غاليتي عفاف 
شكراً على الاستضافة وارسال الرسالة 
موضوع جميل



متى لبست العباية و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
لبست العباية وانا صغيرة وكنت العب فيها  :embarrest: 
لما صار عمري ست سنوات لبستها خارج البيت
بس مو رسمي يعني مرة ومرة اطلع فيها 
في السنة الثامنة من عمري لبستها رسمي يعني ابد ما اطلع من بيتنا من غير حجاب وعباية 
كنت مقتنعة وحابة الفكرة 


و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟

اذا رزقت بطفلة ان شاء الله راح اقوم بتلبيسها العباية مثل ما لبستها انا

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-01-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
صباحكم ضياء ، من عباءة الزهراء صلوات الله عليها 


أهلين عفاف غناتي ، يعطيك العافية ع الجهد المُختلف!
عجبتني الفكرة ، والردود ماشاء الله كثير حلوة ..
شكراً كثيراً على الدعوة الألقة ، واعتذر لتأخري عزيزة ..

متى لبست العباية و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
متى ارتديت العباءة !
اذكر وأنا صغيرة ، كنت دوم أقلد الوالدة ربي يحفظها ويخليها لي ، وأمثل إني بعزية واقرأ واتسمع ..! والبس عبايتي ..وأحمل دميتي على أساس إنها بنتي تتسمع وياي ...
بس متى تحديداً !! مااذكر ..، أذكر عمر حجابي (الغطاء)
ارتديت غطاء الوجه في عمر التاسعة تقريباً (في ثالث ابتدائي) والحمد لله على نعمة الحجاب ..
الحمد لله حتى غطاء الوجه ماكان غصب ،،بل رغبة من قلبي ! بعد إرشادي عليها من أهلي...

 و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟
امم مااقدر أحدد عمر مُعين بس اتمنى إن شاء الله ، ربي يقدرني أربيهم على الحجاب مثل ماربوني أمي وأبوي عليه وبنفس الكيفية ...


عفاف ،،
دمتِ مُأتزرة بـ عفة زينب وأمها الطاهرة ، 
تُغشيكِ عباءتهما فتمطر عليكِ هُدى وطُهر ،، ونحنُ وإياكِ
سلم عطاءكِ الفياض
موفقة إن شاء الله
بعين المولى الجليل

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-01-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله ..~

عفآآف ........ تسلمي على الدعووة 
وعذرآآ للتأخير .. فكلما أحضر لأشآآرك يقطعني شيء مــآآ 
وهآ أنا أتيتُ اليوم لأسطر حكآية العبآءة التي أرتديتها منذ صِغر سني ..

متى لبست العباية و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
في صغري كنتُ طفلة عنيدة لأبعد الحدود 
فكنتُ أريد لبس العبآءة كما يلبسهــآ أخوآتي الأكبر سنــآآ مني 
ولآ أريد أن أخرجهم معهم بدونها 
فلآ أتذكر بالضبط متى لبستها بشكل رسمي ..
ربما كآن في الصف الثآني الإبتدآئي 
وكنتُ أشعر بسعــــــآدة لآتوصف وأنا خآرجة بها 
فكأنها الطفلة صآرت بنتآ كبيرة ومُحتشمة
فكآن لبسي العبآءة أولآ عن قنــــــآآعة ورغبة في تقليد الكبآر 

و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟
لآ أعلم بذلك .. ~ ولم أُفكر بمستقبل مجهوول .. ~! 

عفــــــــــــآآف ..~ 
رآآئعة جدآآ بطرحكِ القيم 
وجعلنـآآ الله وإييآكم ممن يحآفظون على الستر والعفة 
ونلتمس من زينب الطـآهرة المحآفظة على الحجآب حتى في أصعب حــآلآتها 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيـآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-01-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سويت 
دموعة 
رنومة 
غناتي انتن 
شكرا لمروركن من هنا 
وتسطير قصصكن مع العباية 
بانتظار بقية الأخوااات :huh:

----------


## همسة ألم

^_^

امم جيت هني علشان اوضح لك شيي 
عارفه انه وااجد بس شاسسوي
انا كنت البسسها من قبل اكيد بس
ماكانت محتشششمه 
في سادس كانت مزبوطه 

وماشاء الله على البنااات حلوه ردودهم ^ـ^
بإنتظآر البقيييه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا فيش همووس غناتي 
وشكرا لتوضيحش متابعتش موضوعي 
بانتظار بقية الفتايا

*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شكراً على الاستضافة وارسال الرسالة 
موضوع جميل



متى لبست العباية و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
لبست العباية وانى عمرى ست سنوات
 

طبعا كنا صغار وفراحنين بالعباية يعنو كنت مقتنعة بها وما احب اطلع الا بيها





















و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟
 
انى عندى بنتين ومن صغرهم علمتهم على العباية والحجاب وللة الحمد 
مو مضايقين غير انا الثانية من بناتى تبغى كتف طبعا وابوها ممنوع 
لما كبرت شوى ورات الصف الخامس اشوفها اقتنعت والحمد للة 

مشكووووووووورة خيتو واسفة على التاخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش مريومة غناتي
والله يخليهم لش 
وشكرا لتلبية الدعوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى من كل من مر هنا يترك بصمته

----------


## السيـدة

أولا أشكرك أختي الغالية على المواضيع الحلوة
أني لبست العباية قبل ما أدخل المدرسة وكنت فرحانة أحس نفسي كبرت وخصوصا كان المجتمع حواليي محافظ
وغطيت وجهي مابين الثالث والرابع
وبناتي عودتهم على العباية من هم صغار في اللعب ولما صاروا في صف ثالث لبسوا الكاب وكانوا كل زميلاتهم يلبسوه إلا القليل جدا فما حسوا بالأحراج بالعكس ومازالوا بناتي متمسكين بالنقاب ومقتنعين فيه( الله يثبتهم ) على الرغم من أن كل اللي حواليهم ما يهتموا للغطاء

الله يرزقنا جميع مرافقة سيدة النساء وأبنتها فخر المخدرات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش يالسيدة 
ما شاء الله عليش وعلى بنياتش 
الله يخليهم لش 
عفيفات ومتمسكات بحاجب السيدة زينب :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وينكم فتايا يلا شاركونا*

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

مشكوره عمتي ع الدعوه 
و آسفــه ع التأخير

نرجع إلى موضوعنآآ

اممم 

متى لبستهاا متى ؟!!

ماادري يمكن ثاالث أو راابع  

تعودت عليهاا ؟ 

ايوه ..

تحيآآتيـ ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-27-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أهـــــلاً 

عجَبني المَوضوع !

بالنسِبة ليِ : متى لبست العباية ..؟

مآ أذكَر متى بالضبط ؟ ! 

بس تقريباً من عمري 4 سنوات لمّا كِنا نروح المجالس الحسينية وتغطيت كامل وعمري 10 سنوات 

ماكان عندي مشكله اني اتعَود عليها لان ذاك السن كنّا نحب نقلد وكَنت مبسَوطة فيه .. = ) 

عفَاف : إسم على مٌسمى 

وفقَتي في النَقل 

موضوع مهَم للأمهَآت لتربية بناتهن على حبّ العفة والحجِآب

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طفلة غناتي 
يا هلا فيش نورتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روح وريحان 
اختنا الغالية 
يا هلا فيش 
والله يفرج همكم

----------


## سيناريو

مراحب بالجميع


متى لبست العباية
في سادس ابتدائي  و شلون تعودت عليها و هل كنت راضية و مقتنعة و لا غصبوش الأهل ( : ؟
 لااا من طيب لبستها ^ـ^ وكنت احب البسها حتى في البيت خخخخخ 
و متى بتلبسي بناتك و الي عندها بنات من متى لبستيهم و كيف كان تقبلهم ؟
اذا الله رزقني بنات اكيد بيكون في هذا العمر تقريبا

ووبس 
مشكوره عفاف يالغاليه 
والله يسعدك 
موفقه لكل خير

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيناريو الغالية  :wink: 
الش وحشة غناتو  :bigsmile: 
بس كأن سادس كبيرة شوي  :huh:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ..*

*عفواً لتأخييري الغير مقصوود  ..*

*لبست العبايه واني بعمر صغير متى بالضبط مااتذكر* 

*بس كنت أحب تقليد أمي الله يرحمها وخواتي .. وكنت البس الغطاء بعد* 

*الحمدلله آلتزمت باللبس وماأحد غصبني ابداً ..*

*حتى لما صديقات أمي يشووفوني يقولوا ماشآء الله بنوتتش تحب لبس العباءه* 

*وحليووة عليها بعد ..*

*وان شآء الله اذا ربي رزقني في بنية اتمنى تلبس في وقت مُبكر من عمرها*

*وتلتزم بحجابها ..*


*كل الشكر لكِ غاليتي عفاف* 

*وربي يهدينا جميعاً على طريق الخير*

*والالتزام بالحجاب والعفة على خُطى سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء وأبنتها* 

*الطاهرة زينب عليهمآ السلام*

*دمتي بعين الله*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مو مشكلة التأخير 
بس اهمشي رديتي 
ما شاء الله عليش 
وعلى حفاظش على  الحجاب 
موفقه غناتي*

----------


## أمينه

اممم أني لبست العبايه متأخر  :embarrest: وكانت أمي تغصبني عليها ويا ما حصلت كم شدخه لأنه أروح المدرسه فيها وأرجع بدونها هههههههههه

وكان عمري حينها 8 سنوات يعني بصف ثالث إبتدائي لكن عندي أسبابي  أمي ما شرحت ليي أهميتها إلا بسن التكليف وبعد لأن ما عندي خوات وكوني البنت الوحيده بين 6 ذكور و أبغى دائما أقلدهم  

ولكن مع المده إتعودت ودايما أشكر أمي وأدعي إليها لأني فهمت الحين سر الحجاب الكامل للبنت 

وإلتزمت بالعبايه في صف خامس يعني بعد سن التكليف واتمنيت ألبسها في سن التكليف لكن الحمد الله 

وغطيت وجهي وإلتزمت بالجوارب اممم لما خلصت متوسط يعني كبيره إشوي لكن الحمد لله 

وبناتي إن شاء الله بألبسهم من سن 8 سنوات عشان يتعودو وفي السن التكليف بخليهم في كامل الحجاب 



موضوع عجبني وااجد 
 :bigsmile: 

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه إختي عفاف

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-12-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عجبتني صراحتش خيو* 
*ومشكورة عالتواجد*

----------


## أم غدير

_ السلااام عليكم_ 

_ عزيزتي_

_ كل ماادكره هو انني لبست العبااايه والحجاااب قبل دخوولي المدرسه_

_اما بناااتي  الحمدلله عندي غدير لبست العبااايه والحجاااب بنت اربع سنين_

_واحمد الله على دااالك  وهي الان عنده 9 سنواات الحمدلله مازاالت ملتزمه بالعباايه والجاااب_

_الله يستر عليها وعلى كل بنت زيها يااارب_

_ويعطييك العاافيه ع الموضوع الراائع غناااتي_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* يسلموا يام غدير*
*الله يخليها لش ويحفظها ويستر عليها*

----------


## أموله

.. 

هلا عفإف
موواضيعكِ كالعادهِ جميله ..
بالنسبه لي لبستها في رابع ابتدائيً ..  وعاديِ تعودت ِ عليهإ مع الوقت
وكنت راضيه وولله الحمدِ
.. وان شاء الله اذا الله احياني لذاك الوقت البس بناتيً العبايه مثلي من رإبع ابتدائي ..~ ،،
ودي مع خالصً شكري ‘

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-11-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي احلى اموله
الله يبلغنا فيش وانشوف بناتش
والله يستر علينا وعليكم

----------


## ندى الامل

مشكوره خيتو على الطرح الجميل ..
انا لبسة العباه وانا عمري 8سنوات وغطيت وجهي وعمري10 
وكنت مقتنعه فيها 
اما با النسبه لبنتي ياعمري عليها البستها من 6سنوات والحين عمرها 8 التزمت فيها والبسة الحجاب بعد 
ومشكوره على الموضوع

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-10-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اختي ندى 
يعيني عالتربية 
خوش ما سويتي 
ربي يجزاش الف خير

----------


## مرة الغالي

*مشكورة أختي عفاف الهدى على الموضوع الحلو
بس ماجاوبتي أنتي على الأسئلة*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-18-2011)

----------


## رفيف المودة

تحياتي  لغاليتي عفاف الهدى .
بصراحة لسبت العبايه بكير ! ( لأن الوالده الله يحفظها ما عنده مزح في هذه السالفة )
كان عمري 5 سنوات أول شي لبست الحجاب وبعدين لبست العباية .
والشيء الصعب أني كنت طفله وفي مجتمع ينبد الحجاب( امريكا ) من الكبير فكيف بطفله  !! كان الأطفال يضحكوا عليّ أسأل أمي ليش ؟
قالت لي : لأنهم ما عندهم زي إلا عندش (حجاب النور )
نعم حجاب النور فهمت معناه لما كبرت ..
اللهم أرحم ( أمي وأبي )فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض وأغفر لهما وتقبل أعمالهما وأحشرهم مع محمد وآله

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-18-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرت الغالي 
ولا يهمش غناتي
بالنسبة ليي واني صغيرة لبستها اذكر يمكن في اول 
والغطاء في رابع بديت بس التزمت عدل في خامس
مو داك الزود مقتنعه بس مع الوقت اقتنعت 
وان شاء الله بناتي البسهم قبل كده وافهمهم وشو هو الحجاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رفيف غناتي يا هلا فيش 
ما شاء الله عليش 
وتشكري على الحضور هون

----------

